# wifi - wicd [SOLVED]

## happ

czy ktoś z was używa wicd ?

bo w necie na temat konfiguracji to nie za wiele mogę znaleźć

problem mam taki, że wifi działa mi ale z konsoli za pomocą poleceń iwlist i iwconfig (tylko na koncie roota, a chcę też mieć te polecenia na koncie zwykłego użytkownika), natomiast za pomocą graficznego menedżera wicd nie chce mi się w ogóle łączyć z sieciami bezprzewodowymi, miał ktoś podobny problem ?

mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, jak w wicd wyłączyć automatyczne włączanie obu interfejsów sieciowych (kablowy i bezprzewodowy) bo za każdym załadowaniem systemu oba mi się odpalają, a nie chcę by oba się odpalały

log z wicd...

```

2014/07/03 11:42:12 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 11:42:12 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 11:42:12 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 11:42:12 :: Traceback (most recent call last):

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1849, in <module>

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::     main(sys.argv)

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::   File "/usr/share/wicd/daemon/wicd-daemon.py", line 1810, in main

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::     bus = dbus.SystemBus()

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 194, in __new__

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::     private=private)

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/_dbus.py", line 100, in __new__

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::     bus = BusConnection.__new__(subclass, bus_type, mainloop=mainloop)

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site-packages/dbus/bus.py", line 122, in __new__

2014/07/03 11:42:12 ::     bus = cls._new_for_bus(address_or_type, mainloop=mainloop)

2014/07/03 11:42:12 :: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.FileNotFound: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find backend in configuration, setting default external

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find wireless_interface in configuration, setting default wlp2s2

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find wired_interface in configuration, setting default enp2s1

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find wpa_driver in configuration, setting default wext

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find always_show_wired_interface in configuration, setting default False

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find use_global_dns in configuration, setting default False

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find global_dns_1 in configuration, setting default None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find global_dns_2 in configuration, setting default None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find global_dns_3 in configuration, setting default None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find global_dns_dom in configuration, setting default None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find global_search_dom in configuration, setting default None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find auto_reconnect in configuration, setting default True

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find debug_mode in configuration, setting default False

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find wired_connect_mode in configuration, setting default 1

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find signal_display_type in configuration, setting default 0

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find should_verify_ap in configuration, setting default 1

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find dhcp_client in configuration, setting default 0

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find link_detect_tool in configuration, setting default 0

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find flush_tool in configuration, setting default 0

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find sudo_app in configuration, setting default 0

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find prefer_wired in configuration, setting default False

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: did not find show_never_connect in configuration, setting default True

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Wireless configuration file not found, creating...

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Wired configuration file not found, creating a default...

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Creating wired profile for wired-default

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: dhclient.conf.template not found, copying...

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 11:53:38 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 11:53:43 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 11:53:43 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 11:53:44 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 11:53:48 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 11:53:48 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 11:53:49 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 11:53:53 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 11:53:53 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 11:53:54 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 11:53:58 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 11:53:58 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 11:53:59 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:21 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:22 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:54:28 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 11:54:28 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 11:54:28 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2014/07/03 11:54:28 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:55:45 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:46 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:55:50 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 11:55:50 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:17 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:56:18 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 11:57:20 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 11:57:20 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 11:57:21 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 11:57:39 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor...

2014/07/03 11:57:39 :: Removing PID file...

2014/07/03 11:57:39 :: Shutting down...

2014/07/03 11:57:39 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(-1220827456,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.pyo'> ignored

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 13:57:11 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 13:57:17 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 13:57:17 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 13:57:17 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 13:57:21 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 13:57:21 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 13:57:22 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 13:57:26 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 13:57:26 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 13:57:27 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 13:57:31 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 13:57:31 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 13:57:32 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 13:58:15 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor...

2014/07/03 13:58:15 :: Removing PID file...

2014/07/03 13:58:15 :: Shutting down...

2014/07/03 13:58:15 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(-1220806976,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.pyo'> ignored

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:00:22 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:00:23 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:00:28 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:00:28 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:00:28 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:00:33 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:00:33 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:00:33 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:00:38 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:00:38 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:00:38 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:00:43 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:00:43 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:00:43 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:10 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:11 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:12 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:03:21 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:03:21 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 14:03:21 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2014/07/03 14:03:21 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting use global dns to 0

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: global dns servers are   

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: domain is 

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: search domain is 

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 14:03:40 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 14:03:50 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:03:50 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 14:04:29 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:04:29 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:04:29 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:07:53 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:07:53 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:07:53 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:11:14 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:11:20 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:11:20 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:11:20 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:11:25 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:11:25 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:11:25 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:11:30 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:11:30 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:11:30 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:11:35 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:11:35 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:11:35 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:15:00 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:15:00 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:15:00 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:18:25 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:18:25 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:18:25 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:21:50 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:21:50 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:21:50 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:25:10 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:25:10 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:25:10 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:28:35 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:28:35 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:28:35 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:32:00 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:32:00 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:32:00 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:34:19 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:34:20 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:34:26 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:34:26 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:34:26 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:34:31 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:34:31 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:34:31 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:34:36 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:34:36 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:34:36 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:34:41 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:34:41 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:34:41 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:38:06 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:38:06 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:38:06 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:41:31 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:41:33 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:41:33 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:42:14 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:42:14 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 14:42:14 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2014/07/03 14:42:14 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:44:22 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:44:23 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:44:29 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:44:29 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:44:29 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:44:33 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:44:33 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:44:34 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:44:38 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:44:38 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:44:39 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:44:43 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:44:43 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:44:44 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:48:08 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:48:08 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:48:09 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 14:50:05 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 14:50:11 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:50:13 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:50:13 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:50:16 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:50:16 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:50:16 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:50:21 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:50:22 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:50:22 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:50:26 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 14:50:26 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 14:50:26 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wifi

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wifi'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wlan

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wlan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wimax

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wimax'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: rfkill: blocking wwan

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'block', 'wwan'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:42 :: Running command ['rfkill', 'list'] failed: [Errno 2] No such file or directory

2014/07/03 14:50:50 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 14:50:50 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 14:50:50 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2014/07/03 14:50:50 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2014/07/03 14:52:35 :: Daemon going down, killing wicd-monitor...

2014/07/03 14:52:35 :: Removing PID file...

2014/07/03 14:52:35 :: Shutting down...

2014/07/03 14:52:35 :: Exception KeyError: KeyError(-1220950336,) in <module 'threading' from '/usr/lib/python2.7/threading.pyo'> ignored

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: wicd initializing...

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: ---------------------------

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: wicd is version 1.7.2.4 768

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting backend to external

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: successfully loaded backend external

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: Automatically detected wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting wireless interface wlp2s2

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: automatically detected wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting wired interface enp2s1

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting wpa driver wext

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting use global dns to False

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting global dns

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: global dns servers are None None None

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: domain is None

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: search domain is None

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops True

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: Wireless configuration file found...

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: Wired configuration file found...

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: chmoding configuration files 0600...

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: chowning configuration files root:root...

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: Using wireless interface...wlp2s2

2014/07/03 16:06:39 :: Using wired interface...enp2s1

2014/07/03 16:06:44 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:06:46 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:06:47 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:06:49 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:06:49 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:06:50 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:06:54 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:06:54 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:06:55 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:06:59 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:06:59 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:07:00 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Connecting to wireless network Network

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Putting interface down

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Setting false IP...

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Flushing the routing table...

2014/07/03 16:08:20 :: Putting interface up...

2014/07/03 16:08:22 :: Running DHCP with hostname Gentoo-PC

2014/07/03 16:08:22 :: dhcpcd[2018]: version 6.2.0 starting

2014/07/03 16:08:22 :: 

2014/07/03 16:08:23 :: dhcpcd[2021]: wlp2s2: starting wpa_supplicant

2014/07/03 16:08:23 :: 

2014/07/03 16:08:23 :: dhcpcd[2018]: wlp2s2: waiting for carrier

2014/07/03 16:08:23 :: 

2014/07/03 16:08:53 :: dhcpcd[2018]: timed out

2014/07/03 16:08:53 :: 

2014/07/03 16:08:53 :: DHCP connection failed

2014/07/03 16:08:53 :: exiting connection thread

2014/07/03 16:08:53 :: Sending connection attempt result dhcp_failed

2014/07/03 16:09:15 :: trying to load backend external

2014/07/03 16:09:15 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2014/07/03 16:09:15 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2014/07/03 16:09:15 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2014/07/03 16:13:46 :: hidden

2014/07/03 16:13:53 :: hidden

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Connecting to wireless network Network

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Putting interface down

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Setting false IP...

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Flushing the routing table...

2014/07/03 16:13:56 :: Putting interface up...

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: Running DHCP with hostname Gentoo-PC

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: dhcpcd[2288]: version 6.2.0 starting

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: 

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: dhcpcd[2291]: wlp2s2: starting wpa_supplicant

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: 

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: dhcpcd[2288]: wlp2s2: waiting for carrier

2014/07/03 16:13:58 :: 

2014/07/03 16:14:28 :: dhcpcd[2288]: timed out

2014/07/03 16:14:28 :: 

2014/07/03 16:14:28 :: DHCP connection failed

2014/07/03 16:14:28 :: exiting connection thread

2014/07/03 16:14:29 :: Sending connection attempt result dhcp_failed

2014/07/03 16:32:04 :: hidden

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Connecting to wireless network Network

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Putting interface down

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Setting false IP...

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Flushing the routing table...

2014/07/03 16:32:29 :: Putting interface up...

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: Running DHCP with hostname Gentoo-PC

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: dhcpcd[3092]: version 6.2.0 starting

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: 

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: dhcpcd[3095]: wlp2s2: starting wpa_supplicant

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: 

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: dhcpcd[3092]: wlp2s2: waiting for carrier

2014/07/03 16:32:31 :: 

2014/07/03 16:33:01 :: dhcpcd[3092]: timed out

2014/07/03 16:33:01 :: 

2014/07/03 16:33:01 :: DHCP connection failed

2014/07/03 16:33:01 :: exiting connection thread

2014/07/03 16:33:02 :: Sending connection attempt result dhcp_failed

2014/07/03 16:33:38 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:33:38 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:33:39 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:37:03 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:37:03 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:37:04 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:40:28 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:40:28 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:40:29 :: hidden

2014/07/03 16:40:29 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:43:53 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:43:53 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:43:54 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:47:18 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:47:18 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:47:19 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:50:43 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:50:43 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:50:44 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:54:08 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:54:08 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:54:09 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 16:57:33 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 16:57:33 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 16:57:34 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

2014/07/03 17:00:58 :: Autoconnecting...

2014/07/03 17:00:58 :: No wired connection present, attempting to autoconnect to wireless network

2014/07/03 17:00:59 :: Unable to autoconnect, you'll have to manually connect

```

----------

## happ

problem sam się rozwiązał, zainstalowałem gimpa i przycisk włączania/wyłączania wifi już działa, mogę też się za pomocą wicd łączyć z sieciami, co ciekawe, motywy w lxapperance też już mogę zmieniać, ciekaw jestem co to był za pakiet który to wszystko naprawił ? Daję solved, ale rozwiązania nie ma bo nie wiem jaki konkretnie pakiet rozwiązał problem

----------

